# DWR rescues deer on thin ice



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=2...caught-on-video&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-2
Pretty cool.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmmm looks like another publicity stunt...


----------

